
So I accidentally broke a Skype messaging bot - mistat
http://imgur.com/a/1vB4F
======
baconomatic
Here's the related Reddit thread:
[http://reddit.com/r/softwaregore/comments/4w3cn0/so_i_accide...](http://reddit.com/r/softwaregore/comments/4w3cn0/so_i_accidentally_broke_a_skype_messaging_bot/)

Sounds like the bot was broken prior to the user entering JS.

------
mistat
I should note I found this image on imgur, I did not encounter the bot first
hand.

